# LeBron: 'I Want To Keep My Options Open'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> AKRON, Ohio (AP) -- LeBron James is going to make the Cleveland Cavaliers wait -- and sweat.
> 
> James indicated Friday that he is unlikely to accept a contract extension from the Cavs until after the 2009-10 season and presumably will become a free agent.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/08/07/lebron.contract.ap/index.html


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

That press conference really irked me. It was just a celebration of all things LeBron, and continued his recent trend of arrogance.

The dude needs to take a step back and eat some humble pie for a second.

This is coming from someone who thinks LBJ is the best player in the league.


----------

